# Through it all at Cat Island



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

Went out to Cat Island Saturday morning. The tides were wrong, the wind blew at times, the water was choppy, and showers were moving through the area.



Started out pretty decent with a decent grilling red and some doormat flounder and a keeper speck with a couple handfuls of throwback specks. Everything just died after that. Hadn't been fishing in a while due to work and other distractions, so we stayed. Went to another spot on the island and nailed a cooler full of really nicely sized white trout and some monster ground mullet.



Through it all, we had a blast and still brought some fish home.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Please excuse my ignorance, but where is Cat Island if you don't mind my asking? :doh


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

<iframe width="425" height="350" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" src="http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=30.228221,-89.110107&spn=0.266976,0.649567&z=11&output=embed"></iframe>

View Larger Map


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *60hertz (9/20/2009)*<IFRAME marginWidth=0 marginHeight=0 src="http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=30.228221,-89.110107&spn=0.266976,0.649567&z=11&output=embed" frameBorder=0 width=425 scrolling=no height=350></IFRAME>
> View Larger Map
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

Cat Island is a great place to fish and it's only about 12 miles(maybe less) from the gulfport, long beach are. All kinds of cut and skinny water as well as deep cuts too. Big reds, rats, trout...you name it it's out there for inshore stuff. Nice day on the water if the weather had been better it sounds like


----------



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

5Prongs,



FishnFury has it right. Except it is a little closer. It's only 5-6 miles out and you can clearly see Gulfport, MS. It only takes me about 10 minutes to get there. Ship Island is 11.6 miles out Fury, maybe you just got them mixed up....easy to do.



I'll be hitting some of the bayous on the coast for reds first thing Saturday morning (weather permitting) while the tide is falling, then head to a spot I like at Cat for some flounder action. I'll let ya'll know how it turns out.


----------

